# MSI GTX 1070 Gaming Z 8 GB



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2016)

MSI's GTX 1070 Gaming Z is the bigger brother of the Gaming X, with a higher GPU overclock and a memory OC. The backplate has also been pimped, featuring an RGB-illuminated MSI logo. Thermal performance is identical, which means the card is whisper-quiet and runs low temperatures - all at the same time.

*Show full review*


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 20, 2016)

I don't need an RGB logo on my backplate, I'm happy with my MSI GTX1070 Gaming *X*


----------



## WithoutWeakness (Sep 20, 2016)

I really don't see the point of buying this over the Gaming X. It's more expensive and it performs the exact same once overclocked. Sure, you get RGB lights, but when the card is covered in red accents it won't matter that you can do any color other than red or white. It's not like this is going to fit in well with your blue color scheme just because you could change the backlight on the emblem to blue.

Save yourself some money and just get the Gaming X like the guy above me.


----------



## Player (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi,

Thank you for the review!

The table on the first page lists the memory type for both GTX 1070 to be GDDR5X, when it should be GDDR5. The same problem exists in the ASUS GTX 1060 STRIX OC 6 GB review.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 20, 2016)

Player said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for the review!
> 
> The table on the first page lists the memory type for both GTX 1070 to be GDDR5X, when it should be GDDR5. The same problem exists in the ASUS GTX 1060 STRIX OC 6 GB review.


Thanks! Fixed


----------



## danbert2000 (Sep 21, 2016)

Holy crap, something happened with Nvidia performance in these benches. DOOM is much faster, the 1070 is handily beating the Fury X everywhere. Did the latest driver fix a bunch of stuff or what?


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Sep 21, 2016)

Vulkan was updated to a newer version for Nvidia.


----------



## Rockarola (Sep 21, 2016)

WithoutWeakness said:


> I really don't see the point of buying this over the Gaming X. It's more expensive and it performs the exact same once overclocked. Sure, you get RGB lights, but when the card is covered in red accents it won't matter that you can do any color other than red or white. It's not like this is going to fit in well with your blue color scheme just because you could change the backlight on the emblem to blue.
> 
> Save yourself some money and just get the Gaming X like the guy above me.


I haven't worked with that cover, but it's usually no problem to remove the cover, paint it and re-attach it. 
A bit of sandpaper, model paint and a fine brush will get you there...if you want that bling, you'll be willing to work a bit for it, right? ;-)


----------



## Moofachuka (Sep 21, 2016)

Glad I got 1070 MSI Gaming X... I don't like that red badge...


----------



## chr0nos (Sep 21, 2016)

danbert2000 said:


> Holy crap, something happened with Nvidia performance in these benches. DOOM is much faster, the 1070 is handily beating the Fury X everywhere. Did the latest driver fix a bunch of stuff or what?



That's the plain Fury, not the Fury X


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 21, 2016)

yay finally a model that ... attain my Armor model max OC (max sustained boost 2100~ ) oh well ... that's more or less what any 1070 achieve no matter the price point it seems  



P4-630 said:


> I don't need an RGB logo on my backplate, I'm happy with my MSI GTX1070 Gaming *X*


yep ... seconded, as for me .... "i don't need a backplate, i am happy with my MSI GTX 1070 Armor 8gb OC"  errr who am i fooling ... backplate backplate backplate!


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Sep 21, 2016)

How come no mention of the fact that MSI are having quality control issues with the (Micron) memory on the 1070 cards, they have issued a statement to that fact.

Might be worth considering when choosing which 1070 brand to buy.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 21, 2016)

The Quim Reaper said:


> How come no mention of the fact that MSI are having quality control issues with the (Micron) memory on the 1070 cards, they have issued a statement to that fact.
> 
> Might be worth considering when choosing which 1070 brand to buy.


well ... i see more Gigabyte and Asus 10xx plagued with issues than MSI and that's the 1st time i see that report  on memory QC issue... probably because the memory are ... Samsung and not Micron most of the time ... (on that card, on the X version and on my Armor they are Samsung )

seems generic issue and not tied to MSI
https://hardforum.com/threads/nvidia-gtx-1070-vram-lottery-micron-or-samsung.1908758/
down for the moment
other related to it
https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/4xbk35/micron_vs_samsung_memory/
https://www.reddit.com/r/nvidia/comments/4upfxo/for_new_gtx_1070_owners_out_there_out_of/


but seems more tied to GDDR5X and 1080 cards ... 

if it's a lottery ... then no need to warn the customer  the card with samsung will have no issues and the unfortunate one that get a micron ... well ... they can RMA it if they don't work correctly ... if they do work correctly: no issues.


----------



## Air (Sep 21, 2016)

WithoutWeakness said:


> I really don't see the point of buying this over the Gaming X. It's more expensive and it performs the exact same once overclocked. Sure, you get RGB lights, but when the card is covered in red accents it won't matter that you can do any color other than red or white. It's not like this is going to fit in well with your blue color scheme just because you could change the backlight on the emblem to blue.
> 
> Save yourself some money and just get the Gaming X like the guy above me.


Yeah, MSI wants to get in the RGB bandwagon but is not willing to let go of the red. Whats the point of RGB if it the card is red everywhere, with even a red logo on the backplate?? Really, it makes no sense. Do it like Evga and ASUS, neutral color card, so you can actually use the full rgb spectrum without looking terrible.



Rockarola said:


> I haven't worked with that cover, but it's usually no problem to remove the cover, paint it and re-attach it.
> A bit of sandpaper, model paint and a fine brush will get you there...if you want that bling, you'll be willing to work a bit for it, right? ;-)



Yeah, they should put a disclaimer like this:

"MSI Gaming Z with RGB* support!

*: If use of colors other than white and red is pretended, disassembling, sanding and repainting the card it necessary. Removal of the backplate is also recommended."


----------



## Fluffmeister (Sep 22, 2016)

Good looking card, but damn that GP104 looks lost on that massive PCB.

The margins on that badboy must be epic, bring on the competition in 6 months or something.


----------



## SmG (Sep 23, 2016)

Any reason you stopped benching World of Warcraft? Always looking at those because TPU was one of the few that testet it


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 23, 2016)

The Quim Reaper said:


> How come no mention of the fact that MSI are having quality control issues with the (Micron) memory on the 1070 cards, they have issued a statement to that fact.



You sure it's the 1070?  There are 3 GDDR5 makers: Samsung, Elpida and Hynix. 

Micron has been the developer and manufacturer of the GDDR5X memory chip.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 23, 2016)

SmG said:


> Any reason you stopped benching World of Warcraft? Always looking at those because TPU was one of the few that testet it


It was removed due to a lot of changes in Legion. It'll be back next time I retest everything.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 23, 2016)

Fluffmeister said:


> Good looking card, but damn that GP104 looks lost on that massive PCB.
> 
> The margins on that badboy must be epic, bring on the competition in 6 months or something.


margin? ... nope not much than my 440$ Armor she perform same as any other 1070 in term of OC'ability ( even single 8pin) were i live a Gaming Z is more priced at 550$ than 460$ 

and GP104 looks lost on any MSI PCB that isn't a FE or a Aero (Armor and Gaming X/Z use the same PCB   )


----------



## Fluffmeister (Sep 23, 2016)

GreiverBlade said:


> margin? ... nope not much than my 440$ Armor she perform same as any other 1070 in term of OC'ability ( even single 8pin) were i live a Gaming Z is more priced at 550$ than 460$
> 
> and GP104 looks lost on any MSI PCB that isn't a FE or a Aero (Armor and Gaming X/Z use the same PCB   )



I was talking about nv's profit margins.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Sep 23, 2016)

Fluffmeister said:


> I was talking about nv's profit margins.


oh ... RIIIGHT! then i almost agree ... wait ... no i totally agree


----------



## Joss (Sep 29, 2016)

> Cooling modern video cards is becoming more and more difficult...


I think it's time to update the boxed text under the _Power Consumption_ page,
it's going on to 10 years old.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 30, 2016)

"DVI output no longer includes analog VGA signals"

That should be on pros instead of cons in 2016 


MSI's coolers are awesome, I thought that Windforce 3x is about the best on custom graphics cards, but when I got my 780Ti, I realized that these Twin Frozrs are GREAT. I can just imagine how good these coolers are on newer cards.


----------



## Anymal (Oct 2, 2016)

9700 Pro said:


> "DVI output no longer includes analog VGA signals"
> 
> That should be on pros instead of cons in 2016
> 
> ...


Obviously you havent tried 290x MSI Gaming 4g yet.

Air: Do it like Evga and ASUS, neutral color card, so you can actually use the full rgb spectrum without looking terrible. 

Except if you choose brown-ish Noctua like


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 2, 2016)

Anymal said:


> Obviously you havent tried 290x MSI Gaming 4g yet.
> 
> Air: Do it like Evga and ASUS, neutral color card, so you can actually use the full rgb spectrum without looking terrible.
> 
> Except if you choose brown-ish Noctua like


Nope, I had only a XFX R9 290 with the reference hairdryer.


----------

